# frost on compressor?



## caldama (Jun 11, 2007)

help! frost forming on outside unit compressor and larger copper pipe on inside unit. fans blows o.k. what could be the problem? unit is 7 years old.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome Caldama:
There is too much refrigerant returning to the compressor.
There are a few reasons for the condition;
1.  Not enough air circulation over the evapoartor coil.
2.  System overcharged with refrigerant.
3.  The Metering device is allowing too much refrigerant to pass.
The liquid referigerant is getting to the return line and the compressor which will soon kill the compressor. You might try turning the outside unit off by the disconnect near the unit and cleaning the condenser coil (the one outside) with special coil cleaner (caustics are safer and just as effective as acids). Whichever you use, wear rubber gloves and use a full face shield. Also change the air filter on the unit.
Glenn


----------



## caldama (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for the reply. i read some of your suggestion to others and came to the conclusion that the air handler unit ( i guest it has the condenser coil in it) needed to be cleaned. so i went ahead and called for help and i'm happy to say that you were right! service man checked everything from psi to leaks, and everthing passed. it's been 2 days now and a/c unit seems to be working fine for now.  We'll see how thing pan out this summer, it's really hot down here in Miami!


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 14, 2007)

Hooray Caldama!
I'm glad it worked out for you. You won't get any sympathy from me on living in Miami, where the record high temperature is 96* and you have the Atlantic breezes. I know its humid air but where I live it gets up to 105* or more and we still have about the same humidity as you. I'm pretty sure the Lord designed me to live in Miami or Ft Lauderdale because I hate the winters here.
Glenn


----------

